

Killer Quotes from Mark Zuckerberg: "A trusted referral is the Holy Grail of advertising" - Mistone
http://www.rephoria.com/blog/2007/11/06/killer-quotes-from-mark-zuckerberg-a-trusted-referral-is-the-holy-grail-of-advertising/

======
DanielBMarkham
Facebook: Thanks for the friends, here come the sales.

It's the death knell of Facebook. They took an addictive college app and made
it into a spawn of the devil and Madison Avenue.

So tell me, how many times do you need to be pitched from the guy you met at
the seminar last year to completely ditch Facebook and move on? I'm thinking
"one" is the answer to that question.

------
alaskamiller
there's awesome! thanks for letting me trusted referrals are great! i can't
wait until my friends pitch me things to buy on a daily basis! i so wish i can
be like all of my conformist friends and i think consumerism is the best way
to get there! hooray!

